# GT Manor - Oct 2012



## UE-OMJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Ever get the feeling you were too late getting somewhere? I'd put this place off once or twice already but on another work trip me (and my colleage again) visited GT. The poor sod gets to see some really good places, I think he could make some of you envious, I hope he appreciates my tour guiding on our way to and from work 

....anyway, I think we were too late. I've seen some excellent reports of here and was a bit saddened that some of the nice bits left behind were no longer left behind, and the really nice room near the back seemed to be locked down. The big double doors were shut fast, and without wanting to make a lot of noise pushing them I decided it was best to leave them.

....also due to time we didn't get down to the cellars 


I still really enjoyed the visit here, had I never seen any previous reports I'd have been dead chuffed, but knowing I missed out on so much did make it seem less of a success.

Should I have pushed the doors harder? Maybe.
Should I have gone down the cellars? Probably.

We were an hour late for work as it was, another 30 mins wouldn't have hurt, would it? 



























































































































































































































Thanks for looking
.


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2012)

Some nice photos there.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally 
nice collection matey, also the stairs is a nice shot...

Cheeky selfshots also have to be done  

(is that abit of hdr in the last picture)


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice one Steve. We couldn't access the very top when we went & forgot about the cellars!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2012)

Great shots there mate! I do enjoy a bit of GT


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2012)

You certainly get about don't cha! 
That's still a fantastic building, photographed beautifully as usual!


----------



## mookster (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice one, a lot seems to have been shut up over the last few months - certainly the amazing store rooms full of fossils, old bottles and other niknaks are well sealed now


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 18, 2012)

Now I loved that, a job that lets you urbex as well, could it get any better, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 18, 2012)

nice...really good pics..such a great place..glad the doors are sealed now if im honest..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> nice...really good pics..such a great place..glad the doors are sealed now if im honest..



Yes I have to agree, sort of, but I'd have preferred them to have waited until after I'd been. How inconsiderate of them


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 19, 2012)

love her love her love her!!

good set of pictures


----------



## glinny (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice set mate!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! Bl**dy beautiful work. There's one shot with a big blue flare across part of the pic... I had to go and get the box of Kleenex! 

Well done!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 20, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> There's one shot with a big blue flare across part of the pic... I had to go and get the box of Kleenex!



Was that good or bad?


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2012)

What a beautiful building. I would love to live in even the tiniest bit of a building like that.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2012)

Brilliant set of photos there, i wouldn't say you had a wasted visit , one of the parameters of a GT splore is what you get to see on your particular visit, with some doors closed some open making each persons splore unique , there was no attic access when we went , its different for everyone kind of


----------



## Anoxia (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice set, thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice and defo still worth a visit


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats ace,love it...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

This place is gorgeous, I love the window shots


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

What a site! Fantastic photo's too! 

It's always the fireplaces that go first, isn't it?


----------



## demerara (Nov 9, 2012)

Your photography is so right for this place. Takes me there.......thank you


----------

